# Twinstar 600 SA dimmer?



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Normally I'd say sure if the plugs fit it will work fine BUT for some odd reason I don't understand if you look
at the "real" dimmer for it there is some mention of needing to "pair" the dimmer w/ the light.

Seems ridiculous but prevents me from saying what you plan will work..


> HOW TO USE:
> 
> *This product first needs to be “paired” with the light fixture for initial use to ensure it is working properly.


https://aquaforestaquarium.com/products/dimmer-for-led-light-compatible-with-twinstar-led-light
sounds like bs to me but???
anyways another take on this:


> When the "On/Off Mode" button is pressed shortly, the lamp shuts off or is put back on. If the button is pressed for several seconds, the dimmer starts switching through the differrent modes.
> 
> There are two variations available, one of whom is for the 300C, 300E, 360E and 300EA, the other for the 600C, 450E, 450EA, 600E, 600EA, 900E, 900EA and S - Series.


https://www.aquasabi.com/Twinstar-Dimmer
But poses a different question why different dimmers?
From the looks of it it's just 2 "sizes" i.e electrical specs..but again ???


----------



## qa2744 (Dec 18, 2018)

Agreed - I saw the same "pairing" comment also and it made me wonder if Twinstar added a security handshake to their products. That would also explain the two different versions based on when they were able to implement the "improvements". Or it could be a voltage/power issue, since one version is for the smaller 300 series and the other is for the larger 600/900 versions.

I may just wait to put the light over the tank to see if I really need to dim the output.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm using this unit on my Twinstar 900S and 300ES. Voltage and current draw are within the units specs for all the Twinstar lights except maybe the 1200S model. Dimming, ramping and moonlight can be done too. The ramping is slightly smoother on the 900S vs the 300ES model despite the fact that the dimmer works in 1% increments. 

https://aqualabaquaria.com/collecti.../programmable-smart-led-controller-hinterfeld


----------



## qa2744 (Dec 18, 2018)

Excellent! Exactly what I was looking for.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

@Botia dude and @qa2744,

Do you still like this Aqua Lab Aquaria timer?


----------



## qa2744 (Dec 18, 2018)

It has worked very well. It's only been just over a month but no complaints.

Paul


----------



## Botia dude (Feb 6, 2005)

Deanna said:


> @Botia dude and @qa2744,
> 
> Do you still like this Aqua Lab Aquaria timer?


Have 2 and they work great


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

qa2744 said:


> It has worked very well. It's only been just over a month but no complaints.





Botia dude said:


> Have 2 and they work great


Thanks. There will soon be, at least, three of us having them.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

For those interested in this dimmer (which is probably useful for other LED's, as well):

Don't use the supplier in the link above. They can't maintain stock, have very long lead times and are almost double the price found elsewhere. This multi-event, programmable dimmer is called an "S2 Pro" and is generally available for about $20. I bought mine here: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07M89N8MH/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

You can also find a video on it's use here: 






qa2744 said:


> It has worked very well. It's only been just over a month but no complaints.Paul





Botia dude said:


> Have 2 and they work great


Thought you'd find the above info interesting.


----------



## jweisman54 (Feb 16, 2009)

I bought Twinstar 450e ver 3 and the S2 Pro. The dimmer does not fit. I read that an adapter needs to be purchased. Can someone verify?


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

jweisman54 said:


> I bought Twinstar 450e ver 3 and the S2 Pro. The dimmer does not fit. I read that an adapter needs to be purchased. Can someone verify?


This adapter works with the dimmer and my Twinstar SA: Adapter.

I don't know if it will work for the 450e, but I suspect that it will.


----------

